# Thoughts on the lack of helmets in vaulting



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I think it fallacy about a helmet getting caught in the tack, there is very little for it to get caught on with vaulting! 

I di agree that with more advanced movements a helmet could become hazardous. 

I am strict about wearing helmets but as a child when taking ponies in and out to e fields we never wore helmets and that was the time we took the most risks being unsupervised. 

We all lived. 

Vaulting calls for great coordination and agility, there are bound to be falls but odds are these youngsters will be lithe enough to get their feet down first.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Helmets will mostly protect from skull fractures by impact with a hard surface, and you stated that you are already managing this risk. Moreover, falling into soft footing mitigates deceleration of the head. Other than protecting the head from accidental kicks while hanging upside down under the horse, I don't see any increased safety at the margin by wearing a helmet.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27984833


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

mmshiro said:


> Helmets will mostly protect from skull fractures by impact with a hard surface, and you stated that you are already managing this risk. Moreover, falling into soft footing mitigates deceleration of the head. Other than protecting the head from accidental kicks while hanging upside down under the horse, I don't see any increased safety at the margin by wearing a helmet.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27984833


Good point about skull fractures and hard surfaces. I guess I was worried that a hoof might hit the head after a fall, for example. I don't think hanging upside down under the horse is generally part of vaulting routines - that's more common in trick riding ("suicide drag" being the most terrifying to watch), though they do sort of hang to the side of the horse. 

Thanks for the link to the study. I can see how limbs would be most at risk. This is why I want to start a group of vaulters and bring in someone who is qualified to coach. The first thing they need to practice is jumping off a moving horse. Just like in gymnastics, they need to be able to know how to hit the ground correctly. I'm thinking we could start off with a clinic at my daughter's coach's barn and then one of the local coaches might be able to take over with some clinics every once in a while. I've been looking at putting together a vaulting barrel for practice as well so they can learn moves on that rather than a horse at first. 

I'm just not sure how the coach or other parents will feel about no helmets.


----------



## QueenYaYa (Oct 13, 2018)

I honestly understand both sides of this (wearing a helmet vs not wearing one while vaulting). I think a special "vaulting helmet" that's flatter (if possible) and lightweight should be invented.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I’ve no experience of vaulting, so my instinct would be to make her wear a hat, especially if it’s for fun and secondary to riding and jumping. 

If she wants to do it seriously, then I image she’ll have to be used to balancing without one if they don’t allow them in competitions. She’d be too used to moving with it to suddenly remove the weight and restriction. 

These wonderfully talented kids are managing to have fun with hats.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

QueenYaYa said:


> I honestly understand both sides of this (wearing a helmet vs not wearing one while vaulting). I think a special "vaulting helmet" that's flatter (if possible) and lightweight should be invented.


I agree. It seems like someone should invent one. 

She actually does a lot of it during the summer when the footing isn't good enough for jumping. It's just something fun to do in the off season. But she likes the idea of doing it with a few other riders, and maybe eventually doing a sort of demo just for fun at a show or other public event. She would probably never compete since vaulting isn't a thing around here, so there'd be no one to compete against, but that's part of the fun for her. Rather than compete against her friends, they could all do it together and do a routine. We'll see how things evolve. 

Here she is just fooling around a bit. The photos are from a couple of years ago and I had no clue that helmets were not supposed to be worn during vaulting.


----------



## QueenYaYa (Oct 13, 2018)

Acadianartist great photos!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The problem _*is*_ her helmet...
She wears a bowl on her head that stands out, _is_ unbalanced and she can barely see from under the brim. 
Look at what those disabled riders are wearing...a HUGE difference and in actuality provides more protection than her "bowl"...
A jockey or exercise rider "caliente" styled helmet...
A skull cap but a ton of protection..
Look here at these...and look close cause many have a added cover that fits skin tight and offers that "brim"...
_https://www.bigdweb.com/category/ta... Pages&utm_term=bigdweb&utm_content=All Pages_

The other thing I think about is a harness for the human...
Think of what you would imagine a trapeze performer learning to work the circus high-wire in safety should they fall, they not fall.
Yes, to my knowledge circus liberty riders do vaulting but learn in a harness...

But to take away her helmet in entirety...*no way no how.*
This parent would _never _allow my child such a activity without some protection of the most important piece of the human body...*the brain!!*
The body will bounce and being she is young, she will heal from _most_, not all injuries if she were to take a tumble...
The brain rarely heals from a slam on it without complications, some mild some life-altering...
Doing "vaulting" helmet-less...wouldn't be my daughter unprotected no matter how "steady" the horse...tack fails, a horse trips, sneezes...accidents happen...
I would offer as much protection as known to man to protect her and ultimately _you from guilt in the end._


Have you ever seen TBI _{traumatic brain injury}_ survivors...ones from car accidents..and they had a car around them with safety features built into it.
Now our equestrian community...
Courtney King-Dye is just but one...not a pretty accident and she was one of the best riders in the world riding astride not balancing on top of a animals back as a horse scoots around...
Do a search of recent injuries of equestrians...scary.
I also looked at the Vaulting Association website, senior members were bare-headed as were some juniors...but I also saw the harness worn to protect many of the younger...
_Sorry, I had to put this out there since so many comment it fine to go bare-headed..._*it's not!!*
_Not without some sort of alternative protection while she/others learn to do it right.._
_You plan for the worst and pray for the best...but cover yourself, your daughter and the guilt you could have forever if the unthinkable happened. :|
_:runninghorse2:...
*jmo...*


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> ..._Sorry, I had to put this out there since so many comment it fine to go bare-headed..._*it's not!!...*...
> *jmo...*


Statistically speaking, outside of jumping, riding isn't an activity with a lot of concussions. There is always some risk - as there is when climbing a ladder, crossing an ice covered street, etc. Not to mention jumping on beds, slipping while playing basketball, or playing "King of the Mountain" on monkey bars:








​
And earlier?









​https://rarehistoricalphotos.com/dangerous-playgrounds-1900s/

What my kids did when I wasn't there to watch was always more dangerous than when I was around. And there is certainly nothing wrong with using a good-fitting helmet. But I'm not sure there is anything terribly wrong with NOT using a helmet.​


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, under 18 or any age and still dependent on me for their home and feed and such, they'd wear some kind of head protection, especially while learning the basics. After 18, out of my house and supporting themselves, then it would be up to them. I think eventually, especially if it catches on a lot, you'll see where they'll allow helmets. Might not require them, but allow them and no deductions for wearing one. I know in western dressage, they don't require a helmet, but it's certainly allowed, for anyone, any age to wear a helmet and no penalties for it.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> The problem _*is*_ her helmet...
> She wears a bowl on her head that stands out, _is_ unbalanced and she can barely see from under the brim.
> Look at what those disabled riders are wearing...a HUGE difference and in actuality provides more protection than her "bowl"...
> A jockey or exercise rider "caliente" styled helmet...
> ...


I hear you @horselovinguy, I really do. I would add that a) these photos are from two years ago AND she is wearing a winter helmet cover on top of her helmet in these photos so it makes it look bigger. I feel her current helmet fits quite well and it's adjustable. Here it is on her last summer. 

In terms of harness, she is not doing any backflips or anything that requires a harness. In fact, what you see in the photos above is about the limit of what she is doing. Standing on the horse at a walk, kneeling, etc. She would like to learn to jump on from the ground (it's kind of a sideways leg swing) and is working on her dismounts, but none include leaping, lol. 

As for the helmet, my concern is that not only do vaulting associations (including the FEI) not require helmets, they all agree that helmets increase the risk of injury. This is not a matter of saying that helmets aren't necessary - if that were the case, I'd still insist on her wearing one - but that they are actually more dangerous. That said, for what she's doing now, I think a helmet is probably ok, but her vaulting coach may disagree. 

Some reading on injuries in vaulting:

https://www.americanvaulting.org/safety/FaulknerArticle.pdf

https://vaultcanada.org/About-Vaulting/Helmets-and-Vaulting


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Still a bowl on her head...can affect her so-sensitive balance point.


Well, vaulting coaches are not her parent... :|

They don't have to take care of her in case she slip and fall off the horse.
I don't care what it is she is doing...
It is you, your daughter and _your guilt_ that will have you making regrets and beating yourself up for forever.
I just would not allow a "outsider" who walks away unscathed, no impact on their life make those decisions for my child...I would not!

Till the King-Dye catastrophe dressage riders seldom if ever wore a protective helmet either...
Today, except in the highest level of competition _they are required_ because it is shown to lessen impact issues with the brain.
Think even the highest level of competition may allow those riding helmets now too, but leave that decision to the competitor.
A complete reversal of attitude...

I look at it as...she is how much higher off the ground balanced on a bareback pad...I know it is a special pad...
The fact is she is "balanced", perched up there...
Birds have wings to catch themselves when they fall off of perched places, we do not..
We go bump, sometimes we thud and sometimes we end up landing in a heap and the snap of the head to the ground just did you in...
If you're lucky no fractured skull, no concussion.
Adding that layer of protective helmet might just increase her chance of standing up walking off, not a stretcher ride to ambulance or helicopter.
Things change but it takes time and usually someone "in the news" to shake everyone up enough to make that change occur faster...
I bet there is pressure already being applied for better safety measures in place... working behind the scenes not known of, YET!!

I will repeat..._ "I just would not allow a "outsider" who walks away unscathed, no impact on their life make those decisions for my child...I would not!"_
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The biggest risk of serious head injury in vaulting is going to be getting kicked (accidentally) on the head by the horse if you fall off and end up in front of it or underneath it
As someone who had a fractured skull from being shot over a horse's head when it suddenly tripped and went down on its knees then proceeded to try to jump over me I can honestly say that I wish I'd been wearing a helmet 
True I wasn't concentrating at the time but I also wasn't doing acrobatics on the horse!!
I'm not interested in all of the 'well we survived with nothing more than a few scrapes' stories because they are of no use at all to the ones that didn't survive or end up as mentally incapable


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Ok, I didn’t read most of the responses, so forgive me if I am redundant.

I don’t know much about vaulting, but I have done a lot of trick riding. In the case you think I am full of nonsense I attached a few pictures of when I was a kid and now starting Bones.

I don’t wear a helmet, but I never have for anything. I don’t know if it would be a liability... I have done a lot with a cowboy hat, but it will just come off if it hangs up. Probably though, I would be scared to wear a helmet as a beginner. If I had one I’d run out and try and see if it got in the way for you, because since I know what I am doing it wouldn’t be much an issue.

Most important in safety is to really know what you are doing. Maybe not as important in vaulting, I’m not sure, but in trick riding you can get pretty hurt by mistakes. The man who taught me killed a child, and was hesitant to even show me. Later I realized his methods were truly more dangerous than the methods I learned as I grew in training and experience.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

When I was in the military, I ended up flying in 4 different jets. One problem with switching jets was the baggage you brought with you. The reactions you had drilled into you for one jet/mission might be the opposite of what you needed to do in a different jet.

It may boil down to how much you trust your vaulting instructor. If they say X is more harmful than helpful, then do you trust the beliefs you developed in a different situation, or trust them?

I've thought about taking jumping lessons. Probably won't. Don't know of any place within an hour's drive I would trust. But if I did, the shorter stirrups used would feel unsafe to me. Riding the horses I've ridden, where I ride, I equate security with having my leg as much around my horse as I can.

Of course, jumpers jump all the time using shorter stirrups, and jockeys race with far shorter stirrups. To jump well I'd NEED shorter stirrups. But it would make me feel "unsafe". Old habits die hard. To learn jumping, I'd have to abandon what makes me feel safe and trust the instructor to tell me what actually keeps me safe for that activity.

I'm obviously not a devoted fan of helmets with riding, even though I usually wear one. Wear I live, kids grow up learning this is a fun way to play:








​
As a parent, one of my hardest times was when my kids learned to drive. I knew full well that a new driver was more likely to die than a more experienced driver - but you can't get the experience without first taking the risks. Once they had the training and the instructor/state said they were OK to drive on their own, I had to accept the possibility that they might not come home from a drive. And when they moved out, they did all sorts of things I didn't like - but they had to take chances and learn.

From my perspective, if you don't trust the instructor to teach them safely, stop the lessons. If you think the instructor is competent, swallow hard and hope and pray - knowing all things with horses and a great many things in life come without guarantees of safety.

I utter reject the idea of "guilt" in decisions like this. It cuts both ways. If you let her take lessons without a helmet, and she gets kicked in the head and hurt badly, you will be devastated. If you override the instructor and insist she wears a helmet, and it snags somewhere and snaps her neck, you will be devastated. Let's face it: if she is badly hurt, you will be devastated and it can happen either way - because she wore a helmet, or because she didn't! You cannot control the outcome regardless of what you decide. There is no right answer that will protect your daughter from all harm. Just a series of unmeasured probabilities with multiple outcomes possible.

PS: I tried finding statistics for serious skull injuries involving steer wrestling. There aren't any indications that the sport HAS any problem with head injuries! Yes, someday, somewhere, someone will be killed doing it. When it happens, it will be a freak accident. Perfect safety doesn't exist.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

OK, @Knave, I admit it. I'd be scared spitless doing what you used to do! Of course, I once watched an F-4 explode in a ball of flames, then climbed in, strapped myself to the ejection seat, and we flew the mission.

I'm going to show my youngest your pictures, but only because she is 20 now and her one fall from a horse has already made her more cautious! 
:cheers:​


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

And I would be petrified to do anything like that @bsms! I am not scared trick riding, but probably because I was so young when I started. Really, I am quite a spooky thing. In fact, I am so unsocialized that I spooked of the principal in the high school the other day and left the school... seriously my spookiness is an embarrassment.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Interesting post! Subbing. If I were a parent of a young child i too would feel more at ease if there was some sort of light helmet for vaulting. Something similar to what those kids in the video have ( a skullcap of sorts). However I do get why helmets have not really become a thing in this discipline. 
I went to a horse camp as a kid and we each had the chance to do a little vaulting. Cannot remember if they made us put helmets or not.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I found your answer Acadian....

*Helmets and Vaulting*

Each vaulter begins using a helmet and wears one for a minimum of ten lesson hours. The vaulter will at some point progress to vaulting without a helmet, as more complicated moves are not performed with a helmet. Please read the link on the Vault Canada website regarding helmet use for additional information: _http://www.vaultcanada.org/helmets_
During the first 10 lessons the most important skill that is practiced is how to safety dismount from any position on the horse. This skill and all other vaulting moves are learned on the stationary barrel before the vaulter attempts them on the horse. 
I found this here... _What is Vaulting?_

My heart would be in my throat and I get the pros and cons of the helmet...
But after seeing TBI from horse riding accidents of all kinds, I _am_ proactive in wearing a helmet when being astride, riding in any form or activities with horses.
I also see more and more wearing helmets in western sport activities today.
Some of those helmets are now western themed and not so glaringly "English" in looks which I think helps.
Laws are now on the books in many states that a junior rider does not have a choice...helmet or keep off the horses regardless of what discipline you partake in.
Diehard "no-helmet" are changing their minds when they have a fall and pay the price of slight injury one time...the next time you might not be so lucky I guess they suddenly realize. 

I also think of it paralleling seat belts in cars...
It took years of accumulating statistics to prove being buckled up was far better than being loose inside a car in regards to injuries sustained in accidents and the lasting effects during a lifetime from those injuries.
Today, seat belts are standard equipment in all vehicles that can travel roads including my farm tractor...
Whether you wear them or play Russian Roulette with your life is your issue...:|

_Knave...I would never *ever* do that stuff..._
I'm _not_ a gymnastic and prefer to keep my tush in/on the seat not tempt fate...
I'm human. 
I fall off....:icon_rolleyes:
I try hard to not put myself in extra peril when enjoying my horses doing stuff such as that. 

What you do is beautiful, but clearly_ not for me._

:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@horselovinguy thank you. I understand why most wouldn’t, and if I hadn’t learned so young I’m sure I wouldn’t either. lol. Most of the time I am in the saddle the same as anyone else. To be honest I have only had one wreck that scared me trick riding, although I fall off often enough. Truly it was only more scary because I was stuck do to my own lack of flexibility in a backbend. Thunder rolled and that paint started to crowhop around and I was in a backbend on his back and I couldn’t get myself out of it. I don’t do that trick anymore. Lol

I like the information you found. I wouldn’t have known enough about vaulting to know what the tricks are. I vault trick riding, but I’m pretty sure it’s not the same.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone - this is exactly the kind of conversation I was hoping to get started. 

Knave, those are amazing pictures! I would never have the guts to do that, but I can see how a helmet could be a hindrance when you're hanging sideways or upside down. The fact is that no one has designed a helmet that is suited to this kind of work. I REALLY wish they had! But luckily, this is not what my daughter is doing. Trick riding exhibits have come our way, and we went out to watch them with great interest, but there is no way I'd let my daughter do those things. When she's all grown up it will be her choice, but for now, absolutely not! 

So as you all know, vaulting is quite different. She is on a lunge line, holding onto a vaulting surcingle which is placed over a large pad. The purpose of the pad is just to give the horse's back a bit of cushioning as I understand it, especially for those moves that require her to kneel or stand on his back. I've seen vaulters just use the surcingle, but in most cases, a pad is used. The lunger is to have full control of the horse so the rider can just focus on keeping balance, and of course, this limits the speed and potential for an out-of-control horse. Only really quiet horses that are 100% reliable on a lunge line can do it -- Harley is a gem to lunge so we have that down. 

I do like - and agree with - @*horselovinguy* 's suggestion that the first few lessons take place with a helmet. That's what we have done so far. She has never gotten on Harley without a helmet on. But I have a feeling that the vaulting coach will have her remove it as she learns more complicated manoeuvres. 

And the problem is that if I insist she wears a helmet against the advice of a vaulting coach, and she gets hurt because her helmet covers her eyes, or gets wedged on her neck as she falls, then yes, I will feel bad as @bsms points out. I AM pretty hardcore about wearing helmets, which is why this is such a hard decision for me. But again, the advice of all the vaulting associations, and this is based on studies of injuries during vaulting, is that helmets are MORE dangerous than no helmets for this particular equestrian sport. Unlike the seat belt argument, in this case, the helmet poses direct danger to the riders according to the studies done so far. The good news is that it is considered one of the safest equestrian sports with one of the lowest rates of injury. Injuries seem to happen more to the limbs, which makes sense if you're jumping on and off a horse. A broken arm is better than a cracked skull for sure. It still makes me nervous... so for now, helmet stays on since we're not doing anything complicated, and we'll make a decision if and when the vaulting coach gets back to me. The nearest one lives a couple of hours away, so I've contacted her to ask if she'd come do a clinic. I don't even know if it will happen at this point.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That sounds very fun! Like I said, even trick riding I never was in a big wreck and only scared the once. It is all about doing things in a certain way, and I am sure vaulting is the same way. When you fall off it’s not really too big a deal. 

I think it will be a great thing for your daughter if she gets to do it! Reading your posts I think that you do a great job of being involved with her and giving her opportunities.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Knave said:


> That sounds very fun! Like I said, even trick riding I never was in a big wreck and only scared the once. It is all about doing things in a certain way, and I am sure vaulting is the same way. When you fall off it’s not really too big a deal.
> 
> I think it will be a great thing for your daughter if she gets to do it! Reading your posts I think that you do a great job of being involved with her and giving her opportunities.


Thanks @Knave! It's easy. Any time spent with horses is worth it! And my daughter's a good kid so she makes it pretty easy for me too. 

The idea is that because the horse is on a lunge line, the centrifugal forces would tend to throw the rider outside the circle. Since we do it on soft ground away from any hard surfaces, the hope is that she would fall safely. However, I do think some training is in order to ensure that she knows how to fall properly so hopefully I can get someone to come give us the basics.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Foxhunter said:


> I think it fallacy about a helmet getting caught in the tack, there is very little for it to get caught on with vaulting!
> 
> I di agree that with more advanced movements a helmet could become hazardous.


I completely agree. The chances of getting caught on something vs the chance of getting a head injury is a clear answer to me. I will happily take the risk and wear a helmet.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Very educational topic, thanks for sharing. 

After reading the research and articles, it does seem quite safe for vaulters to go without helmets, and I'm a big proponent for helmets in regular riding. It is similar to doing gymnastics, with maneuvers that are practiced over and over. The horse is part of the equation, but a far more predictable equation than in most riding. If the horse were to spook, the rider is well trained in safe dismounts from all the positions used. There is also a handler with the horse, which makes what the horse does far more controlled. 

A rider sitting down on a horse, not prepared to leap and roll is in a different situation. Most situations where riders fall and hit their heads are not situations vaulters risk getting into.









I find this pretty death-defying, helmets or no helmets:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The younger children were all wearing helmets which fitted closely. 

Going slightly off topic, research is showing that wrapping children in cotton wool is detrimental to their well being. All to do with development of the frontal lobe of the brain. They have to learn to weigh the risks of daring and learn the consequences. 

Children that are not allowed to climb trees. When young, go to climb a tree when older. Bigger and stronger they go higher without realising the risks of a fall. 






Interesting how bullying was down, self confidence up.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

@Arcadianartist if helmets prove to be more dangerous would those leather pilots helmets be of any use?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*Arcadian* artist if helmets prove to be more dangerous would those leather pilots helmets be of any use?


LOL, yes, that's what I was thinking of. Or those things they put on wrestlers' heads. It just seems like someone needs to come up with some kind of head gear that is really low profile, doesn't move around, and doesn't look too nerdy...


----------



## apachetears6 (Jun 7, 2018)

Acadianartist said:


> My daughter likes to play around with some vaulting equipment. She's 13, and has taken a few vaulting lessons at a summer camp. Since then, every once in a while, she'll practice a little on her solid horse, Harley. So far I have been making her wear a helmet at all times. But I've been doing a little more reading about vaulting because we're thinking about starting to grow the vaulting movement in our area (her jumping coach is completely on board because she feels it's good for balance), and they don't recommend wearing helmets at all. See here: https://vaultcanada.org/About-Vaulting/Helmets-and-Vaulting
> 
> The theory is that wearing a helmet for vaulting (or trick riding for that matter) is more dangerous than not wearing once since a helmet might get caught on equipment. Also, since some of the moves require the rider to be essentially upside-down, the helmet might get shaken into an awkward position, obstructing vision or making a fall even worse. Even with the straps on snug, those helmets just aren't meant to be used that way.
> 
> I'm a mom, and pretty hardcore about wearing helmets, but now I don't know what to tell my daughter. Should I make her continue to wear a helmet while vaulting or leave it off? To be clear, we are doing classic vaulting on a lunge line in an area of soft ground. We don't get close to fences while doing this. But it still seems really dangerous to me. I wish they made a special vaulting helmet, but I haven't seen any.



I don't vault.
I ride Lazy Seat Western dirt roads and trails.
If I ride a bad trail I wear a helmet, I have two, Troxel one for me and one for the grand kids when they ride.
I have owned three and wore one out.
Helmets are a thing that either results in snorts of derision or are fanatically believed in.
The most common comment is you ain't been ridin' long have you? Along with "You look like an Ant."

Most of my horse wrecks have involved other areas besides my head except for riding into a limb hanging out like a cue stick which went under my helmet and cut my eye brow four stitches worth.
I have had busted ribs, and other injuries too those ares below my head. 

Do they work?
Yes, if you hit your head.

Do they work all the time?
No, if you don't hit your head.
Do Kids under a certain age need to ride wearing a helmet?
Yes.



My opinion is, "get a helmet that is suited for the style of riding being done and wear it if there is a risk."
I usually ride in a cowboy hat unless it is cold then a Beanie boggin.
:runninghorse2:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have seen those kids jump ONTO the moving horse, so certainly they can land on their feet if they lose their balance.... they are on a lunge line, and not on asphalt....


----------

